# [SOLVED] Libvirtd: interface wlp2s0 does not exist

## Dylanus

Hi all,

I'm trying to get KVM running on Gentoo, and I am having issues with the network interface. When I run sudo rc-service libvirtd start, it says:

```
ERROR: interface wlp2s0 does not exist

Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware
```

I'm a bit confused. wlp2s0 definitely exists. I can see it under that very name in the output of ip a. Also I have wifi, so that would suggest that the right driver is working. I recently recompiled the kernel, as I had builtin the drivers, so now they are modules. I ran modprobe on the drivers that I think are correct.

lspci for network:

```
02:00.0 Networ controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
```

Kernel .config

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/XMqr6bpEO8jPumc5aLfD/

Do you know why libvirtd might be giving me this issue?Last edited by Dylanus on Tue Jul 31, 2018 3:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Hi Dylanus,

1) Please show us the output of

```
ifconfig wlp2s0

```

2) Please post the output of

```
ls -la /sys/class/net/

```

----------

## Dylanus

ifconfig wlp2s0:

```
wlp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.12  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::e2ca:94ff:fe00:69bb  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether e0:ca:94:00:69:bb  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 17806  bytes 6539269 (6.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 7355  bytes 1338463 (1.2 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

ls -la /sys/class/net

```
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 0 Jul 31  2018 .

drwxr-xr-x 47 root root 0 Jul 31  2018 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 Jul 31  2018 enp1s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:01:00.0/net/enp1s0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 Jul 31  2018 lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 Jul 31  2018 sit0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/sit0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 Jul 31 06:08 wlp2s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:02:00.0/net/wlp2s0
```

----------

## Dylanus

I just took a closer look in /etc/init.d and discovered that I had net.lo symlinked to net.wlp2s0 and wlp2so. Not sure how I ended up doing that during installation, but deleting it solved the problem. Oops!

Thanks for your help anyway. Libvirtd starts without issue now.

----------

